# What is this?



## Core Lokt (Aug 23, 2016)

this was found while turkey hunting on a recent clear cut this past spring. Have found several points and 1 spear head before on the same property. Property boarders a lake.   

Location is NE Jefferson Co FL. 





It was laying about 2' from the dead bird.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 23, 2016)

It's a really nice early stage pre-form.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Aug 23, 2016)

Wow that's meant to be.  And probably someone was hunting turkeys in that exact spot four thousand years ago.  The "spearhead" you mention you found is probably a blade.  Hillbilly is right about this one. You need to go check out that spot some more.  Nice gobbler! Congrats on both.


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 23, 2016)

May be. the spear head was 5-6" long and perfect looking. Like a big arrow head. Maybe it wasn't a spear head.  I stepped over it in a fresh plowed food plot and my friend said, "thanks" I asked for what and he showed it to me. We were turkey hunting then too about 5 yrs ago. I need to pay more attention when I walk there.


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 23, 2016)

There is a little history here where I'm at. No telling what's around in the dirt and waters. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miccosukee,_Florida


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 23, 2016)

There is more there where the Tom fell.


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 23, 2016)

Absolutely and all over the properties around. It's a fertile area. I've just never got into it. I just may though..


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 23, 2016)

Yo work for the city kinnie? I've seen you around somewhere. Lets meet and you can take me to your hunting spots 

I'll do the same


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 23, 2016)

I work for Childers. I'm at the R. A. Grey at the moment.


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 24, 2016)

That's where I've seen you at. I used to be a communications contractor and we've been on the same job(s) before in the past


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 24, 2016)

What is a preform NCH? Something that is being worked to be in production at some point?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 24, 2016)

Core Lokt said:


> What is a preform NCH? Something that is being worked to be in production at some point?





Rock is heavy, and when spalling out chunks and nodules, there is a lot of waste, and the only pack animals they had, if any, were dogs. Rather than tote thos big rocks, they would knock off spalls of the big stuff with a hammerstone, trim it into the shape you have there, with smaller hammerstones and antler or hardwood billets, and pack those back to wherever their camp or village was. They could carry a good many of those, and when further worked down into whatever tools or weapons they needed, many of the waste flakes could also be used as is or worked further into smaller tools.


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks Nic!


----------

